# Eye suddenly swollen shut 4 week old doeling



## Angeliki Manouselis (Mar 20, 2019)

I was just in the pasture, I put some grape vines out for my goats, I went back up to the house, then suddenly heard a kid crying loudly, and so i go back out and notice my favorite little doeling Willow's eye is swollen red and she's crying in pain.  I flushed as best i could with some warm saline water.  I am freaking out, I have no idea what happened!  Her mom has horns, maybe she accidentally got her in the eye?  It's very watery and so damn swollen.  Should I bring her to the vet today?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2019)

@Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice  help needed please. @Devonviolet


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 20, 2019)

Having a vet look at is always the best thing. Eye injuries can be tough to deal with. It could be something simple where she got some debris in her eye all the way to something like a puncture. 

Depending on how bad it is she may need antibiotics and banamine.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 20, 2019)

What she said! ^


----------



## Angeliki Manouselis (Mar 20, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Having a vet look at is always the best thing. Eye injuries can be tough to deal with. It could be something simple where she got some debris in her eye all the way to something like a puncture.
> 
> Depending on how bad it is she may need antibiotics and banamine.


 Thank you, I will call a vet.  She has stopped crying and it's not watering anymore.  I feel awful I have no idea what happened!


----------



## Angeliki Manouselis (Mar 20, 2019)

Well the only goat vet in town is closed now.  Crap.  I guess I will reassess in the morning.


----------



## Angeliki Manouselis (Mar 20, 2019)

Just an update, she is doing better, I’m thinking she was stung by something. I put a warm compress on it and she started to open it up a bit and she was nursing and running around again with the other kids.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2019)

I was just going suggest green tea bags, after sitting in hot water, as a warm compress to help reduce swelling....great job on the  eye !


----------



## Angeliki Manouselis (Mar 20, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I was just going suggest green tea bags, after sitting in hot water, as a warm compress to help reduce swelling....great job on the  eye !


 I will grab some green tea bags tomorrow! Thanks!


----------

